# Kitzel--urgent prayer needed



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am home w/out car---DH is on his way---Kitzel had an accident---my fault---fell from butcher block in kitchen onto hard tile floor. I don't know if he is hurt. Please pray. We will take him in as soon as DH is here. 
He is alert---although eyes somewhat squinted. 
I feel badly---he is my sweet baby boy. I just pray he is okay. In the wait---I have prayed over him & as you to do the same.:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no, poor boy. Prayer are being sent that he is ok.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh no! I'm praying all is well with our sweet boy.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for Kitzel.....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor boy, positive thoughts. They are far more resilient than we may believe. What position did he fall in? Dogs and cats have a way of naturally relaxing their bodies when falling to minimize injury, unlike we humans who tend to tense up and tend to injury ourselves more.

Good luck and keep up informed when you get back from the vet.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am hoping that he is not seriously hurt and will be ok! Sorry to hear he fell!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm praying right now for him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers on the way!I hope he didn't hit his head! Please keep us updated!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH know! I hope he is okay.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Many prayers for Kitzel coming your way.rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:

Chachi took a fall a few months ago. He actually passed out from it. I was holding him screaming cause I thought he was dead. My daughter grabbed him from me and rushed him to the vets. By the time they got to the vets he had come to and the vet could find nothing wrong with him. He has been fine ever since.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* Hoping all turns out well!  I will be watching for updates! Rocky fell from the counter once as a pup, I felt awful so I know what it's like.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh no, I hope he's okay. Sometimes they're resilient and don't break anything. My fingers and toes are crossed. Sending hugs and positive thougths:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Sandi. Accidents unfortunately happen and scare us half to death. Is there any other way to get to the vet? A taxi? Praying all is well. <3


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am praying and thinking positive thoughts that Kitzel is okay. I will be looking for an update after you see the vet. 

Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh Sandi. Sending prayers for Kitzel and hoping he is OK. Please let us know how he is as soon as you can.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

rayer:rayerraying that Kitzel is okay. Please update us when you have a chance.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending a prayer for Kitzi! Please keep us posted!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are back---Kitzi is sleeping. The hospital is about an hour away. The vet gave him pain meds & I brought some home. He is ok, but I am not so sure I am---that was so scary. I still don't know quite how he fell as he never moves when he is on that butcher block (higher than a regular table).
He landed on his left side & just lay there---not moving. I screamed, picked him up & took him upstairs & put him on my bed. He seemed dazed & had squinty eyes. I think I scared him when I screamed---I even scared me. I called my local vet but she is off this aft. so I took him to the hospital/clinic. They took us right in & the vet (whom I have never seen before, a surgeon who takes the trauma patients) was very kind. It turns out he trained at Purdue in Indiana & his English was better than his German. Anyhow we are going to take it easy this evening. 
He apparently hurt his back but the vet feels it is not too serious. He can move & walk, but yelped when he examined his back. 
I am so, so thankful & still a little shaken up.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad he is just a little bruised. Hope you all have a peaceful night.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

So grateful! Sending healing prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, poor baby Kitzi. Thank God he wasn't seriously injured. Poor, Sandi. :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So glad he is ok and it does not appear to be serious. I will keep you both in my prayers so he continues to feel better and you do too.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, so happy to hear that Kitzi is not seriously injured.

Did the vet take any x-rays? 

Please give Kitzi some gentle kisses and hugs from me.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Glad to hear that Kitzel isn't seriously hurt. Give lots of kisses from Auntie Reva, Uncle Bruce and his buddies Bogie and Cassie. You have to have eyes in the back of your head to keep up with these guys. 

Several years ago, I was bathing Cassie in the kitchen sink. I reached for something and she jumped out of the sink onto the tile floor. I also screamed like I was being murdered. Fortunately, she was ok, but it took a long time for me to get over it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I woke this morning and just got on SM, my heart dropped, I immediately went in prayer for Kitzel and then I read the posts, I'm so glad he's going to be ok. I know you and know your prayers, when you prayed over Kitzel our Almighty God heard. I wish I could hug you, I know your shaken by this, I prayed for calmness to come. I love you girlfriend :wub: and will continue to pray for Kitzel.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear he's going to be ok. How scary that would have been for you.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OH MY GOSH, SANDI! I came on today and my heart hit the floor reading this. I'm am beyond happy to hear that Kitzel wasn't seriously hurt.
I hope the pain in his back is just a tiny bruise and nothing else. Hoping he is feels better as the day goes on. Sending you both a big, big hug.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is now 9:00 PM here & because dinner was delayed today (I was in the middle of making Greek peppers) I just put our food in the oven! It will be tomorrow's dinner. Kitzi has been quiet---he does seem "sore" when he tries to move from bed to bed.
No, Marie the vet did not do any exrays?? He said I should "watch" him---yea, like I wouldn't? 
Thank you all for your comments & concern. I haven't been this rattled for a while---mostly because I knew I would never forgive myself for being careless if he were seriously injured. I know accidents happen and I can accept that, but on the other hand I believe God was in the details of keeping his safe. There is a lot going on at our house at the moment & I am distracted---but that is not a good reason not to be more careful. So do,, please keep us in your prayers for a day or two until I am certain we are out of the woods. Poor Lisi was howling most of the afternoon---she knew something was terribly amiss & she made the most of her office. I think she was genuinely concerned for her big brother.
Thank you all again!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh so glad it wasn't too serious. I hope he has a restful night and is back to normal soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank goodness Kitzel is ok, I will continue to keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

i just saw this now for the first time and my heart was in my throat reading the account of what happened to little Kitzel!!! Thank goodness that so far he is ok and please try not to be so hard on yourself Sandi. And yes, accidents do happen so please take care of yourself as well as Kitzel. Will be thinking of you and keeping Kitzel and you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sandi,

So glad he's not seriously hurt--they are resilient! Don't worry and scaring him--you had a normal reaction. These things happen. I'm sure with time and TLC he'll be back to normal in no time and hopefully will forget this incident--same for you!

xo
Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear it's nothing serious! I mean, serious enough, I know he and you are m]both traumatized at this point. A good night's rest will be good for both of you. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD Glad he's ok, Bitsy missed a step and hit her head and was squinty and dazed,she actually had a drunk walk for a little bit..Scared me to death!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yikes, just seeing this! I'm so glad he seems to be ok and hoping you are getting a little more settled too...don't be too hard on yourself Sandi, hugs & prayers that the little mister will be fine!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Sandi, how scary for you!:grouphug: I am so glad sweet little Kitzel is okay..I know exactly how you feel..my 4lb Teddy flew off the back of the sofa after a toy onto the ceramic tile floor in the kitchen a few months ago...I know the squinty-eye look. I screamed, too, sure he had broken his tiny legs..he was dazed but okay..I, on the on the other hand was a nervous wreck..it happened so fast, I could not catch him..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how frightening Sandi, i'm glad he's doing better now.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so glad to hear he is alright and I hope he starts to feel better for you soon


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad he's not seriously hurt! I hope he has a quiet night and is feeling better in the morning.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking in to see how little Kitzel is doing today Sandi?? Hope that it was a restful night for all of you and that Kitzel is feeling better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is doing amazingly well! In fact, I plan to not give him the pain relievers this afternoon to see how he does. He slept well & even went out w/DH this AM, after a rough bit of growling/snapping-- because he did not want to go out. :brownbag::brownbag:
I can hardly believe he is doing so well. I am so, so grateful! Thank you for checking back. You are always so kind.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So happy all is well!:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

So glad to hear he's doing well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad to hear it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear he had a good night and is doing so well. Fantastic news:wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:wub:Great news he is doing so well. Mercedes sends kisses:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that our "little Buddy" Kitzel is doing so much better and hope that he continues to do so!!! Thanks for that very encouraging update Sandi.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

This is awesome news!!!! That's scary. We want them with us all the time around us sometimes we put them places we shouldn't


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Smtf773 said:


> This is awesome news!!!! That's scary. We want them with us all the time around us sometimes we put them places we shouldn't


Because Kitzi is a bit lame in the back legs he has always been a very "still" little guy---he has never jumped, doesn't really do stairs (I have seen him do one step only). If you put him someplace only one step up even, he stays until you move him. I think the issue was that I had been making photos of K & L & she was there w/him. She must have gotten too close & he lost his balance. I can't imagine anything else that would have caused him to "fall." You can bet I will be more careful in the future! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I didn't check back in until now, Sandi but was busy and out for Passover. Glad to read what you've written though. Thankful that he's doing so well and wasn't hurt more seriously. Did they give you any anti-inflammatory or just a pain pill? Does sound like he's healing on his own. I know the shock probably had a lot to do with him being dazed and confuses...well darn, both of you!! It's just so upsetting and you wish you could take back that moment in time. A lesson to us all to never underestimate what can happen and try to take precautions.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's great news Sandi, thanks for the update.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi. I'm just seeing this but so thankful he is doing so well. I know all about those accidents. It's so hard for us to forgive ourselves but it was an accident and thanks to God all is well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

TLR said:


> Sandi. I'm just seeing this but so thankful he is doing so well. I know all about those accidents. It's so hard for us to forgive ourselves but it was an accident and thanks to God all is well.


Tracy, I remember your situation. So much of life is just plain out of our control. I am ever so grateful for the grace that God showed. When I picked up Kitzel my heart was in my throat. He was so still & my mind was racing. 
He is doing great---I can hardly even tell he was injured, except when I walk up the stairs with him---he gets very tense now, like he is afraid of falling. I am trying to be extra careful & it is possible he senses that. 
Thank you all for your kind comments. I so appreciate your support! :wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh Sandi, I just read this. I am so thankful he is ok. Sending hugs:wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sandi, haven't been online here the last days and just checked in quickly.

So sorry to hear about Kitzi's accident but happy to read he seems to be much better today and hopefully you, too! What a shock.

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers! Hugs to you and Kitzi and of course Lisi as well!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord 
We serve a mighty God. So so so glad he's doing well. Hugs to you Sandi:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I still can't believe Kitzi is doing so well! When I think what MIGHT have been---he really did give me a scare. God does not "owe" us anything, but I feel so blessed & know that He heard my prayer of desperation. I appreciate all the prayers that were said for my baby boy---he means the world to me. I know you all understand that. The support is so appreciated.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you. It's easy to be grateful when we think of what could have been!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just reading this now...and missed everything! I'm so glad Kitzie is fine :chili::chili: these pups sure can scare us sometimes. :w00t:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this....how scary it must have been. I am just so happy to hear that he is doing fine now.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so thankful your baby is ok! God is so good!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ZoeGirl's Mommy said:


> I am so thankful your baby is ok! God is so good!


Everyday as I enjoy his antics I am reminded of just that fact! We take so much for granted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- I am just seeing this and am so thankful that Kitzi is doing well. You know how much I love that boy, and, of course, how much I love you. It is always so frightening to me how quickly things can just "happen". We do our best to keep our babies safe, and yet, accidents do occur. Sending lots of prayers and hugs to you and Kitzi. Please let him know that his Awntie Lynn is sending lots of kisses his way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Lynn, for your sweet thoughts! As I have said before I am not taking for granted that Kitzi is ok---he scared me beyond words. I saw him flying through the air as I turned around & screamed, but could not get to him. Because of his back legs he is a bit clumsy so he just fell (we have hard ceramic tile in the kitchen) & laid so very still. For a moment I thought he was not alive---I scooped him up (one should not do that) & ran upstairs w/him & immediately laid my hand on him & prayed. God was gracious, so very good, and I could not reach Dwight for a bit (he was out golfing). Those were very long minutes, but all is well & life continues. It has made me even more aware of what a huge part these little babies occupy in our hearts! We are so blessed. Thank you Lynn for your special love for Kitzi----so many here who care so deeply.


----------

